# plus, of course, trump is insane...



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

"I’m very concerned that Russia will be fighting very hard to have an impact on the upcoming Election. Based on the fact that no President has been tougher on Russia than me, they will be pushing very hard for the Democrats. They definitely don’t want Trump! "


_Link: https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1021784726217142273?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw_​

I LOVE THIS MUTHAFUKAH!!!


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

please let me know if mt joyous outbursts approach spamming..


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

or, of course, he is a huge, fucking traitor...

or.. or... holy fuck!!!??

is he working for the underground..??????

Trump, buddy.. i am so, so SO fucking sorry
for doubting you....


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 24, 2018)

creature said:


> please let me know if mt joyous outbursts approach spamming..


 they're right on the edge buddy


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

the edge.. the edge is good...

would suck to say shit that is meant to piss people off, without actually pissing them off...


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

i mean, something to tweet about, right?


----------



## creature (Jul 24, 2018)

but that's ok..

the food i give, the rides i do, the work i've done..

boo hoo.. we don't get what we wish we did, do we?

fuck no, we don't..

& trump is no more
than that perceptual mode
that abuses power
because it has nothing else which can demonstrate it exists..

maybe like spam ; )

i'd say they are a little less than upon the edge, since freedom is so dear, here, as to be told my words are useless by less than 1 person, or a waste of electrons by the same..

i love you, brothamotha..
if what you say is true, enlighten me, please..

unless you're just pissed off with how shit is that it deserves to be pissed off at, that yer just pissed off at shit that is pissed off with how shit is, because shit deserves to be pissed off at...

i love you, man..

dinglebingles be damned, unless they are worth defining an edge that is worth hating over..


----------



## BrianC503 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## creature (Jul 25, 2018)

*@BrianC503 ...*
wouldn't it be great to see him cum on that poor fucking bitch?


----------



## creature (Jul 25, 2018)

liars telling those whom they lie to *exactly* what they know they want to hear...


----------



## creature (Jul 25, 2018)

& lying, not even because they are deluded or insane...

but for fucking profit...

America..

land of the freedom to be whatever whore it is you choose..

or are condemned to..
or have no choice but to be..
or are lucky enough to enjoy, at least a little bit..

because, hey?
in America?
if you *aren't* a whore of some sort??

if ****really, really, REALLY**** try to be free...?

holy shit, catman...

you are fucking fucked...


----------



## BrianC503 (Jul 25, 2018)

creature said:


> *@BrianC503 ...*
> wouldn't it be great to see him cum on that poor fucking bitch?


no.


----------

